# Watery discharge at 37 weeks



## indiana (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm cross-posting this from my DDC because we're a really small group. 

This morning when I started walking around, I had my usual squirt of vaginal discharge from the buildup overnight. Except it was different today. Instead of being sticky/silky and mucusy, it was much wetter. If we'd had sex last night, I would have been certain that it was semen. It dripped out of me and fell onto my pants/legs (that has never happened with my normal discharge). Unlike semen, it was odorless. It was only several drops, but it was wet enough to leave watery circles where it dripped. It was still white and creamy colored - and the wet circles around the drops were clear.

My first thought was, "Oh no, it's amniotic fluid mixed in with my normal discharge!" But it doesn't seem like what I've read about, other than being watery. Has anyone had experience with the character of your discharge changing the closer you got to your due date? If it hadn't literally dripped out, I wouldn't be asking about this at all. I know my fertile cervical mucus also leaves wet circles behind on my underwear, so I know discharge can be quite watery. But I have never had it drip out like semen does, and certainly not in pregnancy.

I feel exactly the same as every other morning today, otherwise. I'm not going to call the doc quite yet since all I ever hear is "that's normal." I'd like to hear some experiences of other moms before I call. I plan to ask some other moms at work about it today, too, cause what's a little TMI at this point?


----------



## indiana (Jul 22, 2014)

Thought I'd post a follow-up here just in case someone has the same question later...

I called the doctor's office and the answer was basically, "Could be nothing, could be something." Sometimes discharge can thin out toward the end of pregnancy, but sometimes your water just breaks really slowly. If it increases in quantity I should come in and get it checked. If it just becomes something that happens from time to time in small quantities, I should assume it's normal discharge.

So...there you go!


----------



## Gabi R (Feb 21, 2015)

It could also mean the beginning of your mucus plug that's starting to desintraged . Could be days , or weeks. Best of luck !!


----------



## indiana (Jul 22, 2014)

I lost my mucus plug on Monday. It was a different color from the regular discharge, so I don't think this was remaining plug. But that does remind me that at my 8 week ultrasound they noticed a small pool of fluid collecting at the bottom of my uterus from an ovarian cyst. I assumed I would have absorbed all of that by now, but maybe it doesn't work like that. Now that the plug is gone, maybe some of that fluid was able to seep out.

Huh! Somehow your comment reminded me of all of that!


----------

